# Opener



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Walleye Opener this weekend....

Leaving tomorow after school and back monday.... Ill get pics for your enjoyment.
Wish me good luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Must be nice to be able to fish your area all the time...Canada walleye fishing is tough to beat.


----------

